# Home Made Dog Treats



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm going to try the recipe that Lady's Mom posted in the "good for you" treats thread but it got me to thinking, (that plus the fact that I just spent over $40 last night on different treats







), how many different recipes are out there? I think it would be great if people could post their furbabies favorites as well as indicating if these treats are soft & chewy or hard & crunchy. Zoe tends to prefer the soft & chewy types although am continually trying out different crunchy treats on her.

Can't believe I'm actually thinking of baking for my fluffbutt! I rarely cook for me!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been browsing thru past threads & have printed up quite a few to get me started so thanks anyway. I do think it would be nice to have a "Favorite Recipes" thread that people could just add to so they are all together.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have one that Scooby absolutely loves, he gets one little half inch square cube after he eats his dinner each day.

Liver Treats for Dogs

1lb. Pureed Chicken Livers
2 cups white corn meal
1 cup flour (I use all purpose but you can use whole meal)
pinch salt (iodized is good)

I put the livers in a blender and liquify them, then add the cornmeal and flour with pinch salt.
Spread out on cookie sheet in about ½" thickness.
Bake at 350 for about 20 minutes.
Cool and cut into ½" cubes.

I then put them in 3 separate 1 quart Ziplock bags and freeze, I take one out and let it thaw ready for after his dinner at night. This recipe make enough for Scooby for at least 3 months, it's cheap and healthy and he loves them and never lets me forget to give one at night after he has eaten his dinner, we call it his good boy treat. These have worked wonders for getting him to eat his dinner because he is such a picky eater and he knows he won't get his treat if he doesn't empty his plate.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> These have worked wonders for getting him to eat his dinner because he is such a picky eater and he knows he won't get his treat if he doesn't empty his plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Great minds think alike! I have started doing the same thing for Zoe. Just like having a kid, no dessert until you finish your dinner!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=321981
> 
> 
> 
> ...










exactly, and it has worked really great for Scooby, he gobbles his food just to get that little square treat, I have never seen any dog love something like he does these, I am sure he would turn cart wheels to get one


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I just made the Cheesy Carrot Muffins from the recipe someone had posted awhile back & Zoe LOVED them!
I think she would make a great taste tester since she is such a picky eater. I'm even thinking of trying a homemade diet for her since she hasn't particularly liked any food I've tried. She is not skinny so she does give in & eat but I would really like it if she LIKED her food. My vet is looking up a website address of a vet/dog nutritionist that will even help to develop a formula just for her! My friends are having a fine time making fun of the fact that I am not the best cook in the world & don't even cook for me (freezer is full of Lean Cuisine!







), but am baking/cooking for Zoe. Must be love!









Janet (& Scooby) if you read this I really want to try your liver treats cuz I know Zoe would love em but need to work up to that. I don't even like to cut up a whole chicken & buy the boneless, skinless chicken breasts so the thought of pureeing (sp?) liver makes me just a little queazy! Does it stink?


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

The only treat I make for my two are sweet potato jerky. Someone here told me how to do it.

Peel and thinly slice sweet potatoes
place them on a cookie sheet
Bake at 200 degrees for 6-8 hours.

It makes a rubbery sort of treat. My guys LOVE them.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

I would love to have a recipe for a dog cookie that you could cut out in the shape of a bone and decorate with "icing" for Valentine's day. Sassy has a couple of good doggy friends that she would like to give Valentine gifts to. I thought something like that in a cute basket with a plush toy and a "Sassy Styles" dress I make for them would be a nice gift. I have seen the cookies in a pet boutique but the price is outrageous. I know I could make them if I had the recipe. Anyone here have one?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I would love to have a recipe for a dog cookie that you could cut out in the shape of a bone and decorate with "icing" for Valentine's day. Sassy has a couple of good doggy friends that she would like to give Valentine gifts to. I thought something like that in a cute basket with a plush toy and a "Sassy Styles" dress I make for them would be a nice gift. I have seen the cookies in a pet boutique but the price is outrageous. I know I could make them if I had the recipe. Anyone here have one?? Thanks in advance.[/B]


There are quite a few of the "cut out" type cookies posted in this Food & Recipe" section, I just skimmed thru & printed off quite a few last week. I'd be interested if there are new ones out there. Also I would LOVE to know where to get dog themed cookie cutters, ex. bones, fire hydrants, mailmen, etc... 

I think people often use cream cheese or plain yogurt for icing, mixing fruit or beet powder etc for the color. Sorry I can't be of more help but this baking thing is new to me!


----------



## mbpwez (Dec 17, 2016)

Thank you so much for this sweet potato treat recipe. I made them for Wally and he loves them. I cooked them longer than I meant to so they came out crunchy but that's OK cause Wally likes crunchy food.


----------

